# First Post - First Kidding - First time Mom :)



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

New parents of boer triplets; Peanut (Billy), Butter (Billy), and Jelly (Doe).

Mom, aka "Freckles" was a recused doe that we were not sure what to expect but suspected she was due fairly soon. Lack of experience on our end, so we weren't expecting multiples, much less triplets. She really didn't give off a vibe Saturday she was even close so on Sunday I was surprised when I wnet into barn and heard baby noises. 

Sadly Freckles (mom) we had not had long and not a long time to bond. She is very timid. She wanted nothing to do with the babies--totally ignoring them and even trying to stomp, much less nurse. After working with her day we decided to feed and try re-introducing later. It so far has not been successful and we are bottle feeding the babies and they are doing great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome :wave:

boer babies are just to stinkin cute! 

bottle babies are fun  

congrats on your new additions.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG CUTE! That first picture is hilarious! They look like they are loving life! So wonderful that they have you to take care of them! Congrats!!!

BTW, the one with the coat that has red...OMG cute, but that coat really sets that baby apart haha!!! Love it! Has a look on it's face like 'Yeah I know I'm cool!' 

So which one is the doe? They all look so much alike!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice first litter...!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, Stacey!
I am having fun after my first couple of days playing "mom". So far, so good and I am enjoying getting to know their personalities. Never realized how quickly you become attached to these little darlings.


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> OMG CUTE! That first picture is hilarious! They look like they are loving life! So wonderful that they have you to take care of them! Congrats!!!
> 
> BTW, the one with the coat that has red...OMG cute, but that coat really sets that baby apart haha!!! Love it! Has a look on it's face like 'Yeah I know I'm cool!'
> 
> So which one is the doe? They all look so much alike!


Hi, Thanks... I think he is adorable too! He is a real cuddler and demands he gets lots of one-on-one. He was the weaker one on the first day and I was so concerned I took him out with me to do a couple of chores and that way I could feed early and I think he realized how cute he looked in his jacket and built his confidence. LOL!  
The doe is the other red/ white in the last pic showing all 3 of them, she is the one further back near the curtain. She learned she has jumping feet today and was practicing her jumps all day long! Too cute!

I am learning quickly how many baby wipes are needed and how much love these little creatures can give!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

imthegrt1 said:


> Nice first litter...!


Thanks! I think so too! I am such a proud Mom


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Baby diapers are going to be your best friend. I would go out and get some. Newborns might last you a few days than you need to go another size up. Saves on the mess. I am baby sitting a baby in house lamb and we went from newborns last week to size three in two days to size four today. 

Gorgeous looking baby's. Congrats.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

pierceingstarr said:


> Baby diapers are going to be your best friend. I would go out and get some. Newborns might last you a few days than you need to go another size up. Saves on the mess. I am baby sitting a baby in house lamb and we went from newborns last week to size three in two days to size four today.
> 
> Gorgeous looking baby's. Congrats.


Yep eventually you will go to adult size if you keep them inside long enough lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bouncing babies are the best


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

pierceingstarr said:


> Baby diapers are going to be your best friend. I would go out and get some. Newborns might last you a few days than you need to go another size up. Saves on the mess. I am baby sitting a baby in house lamb and we went from newborns last week to size three in two days to size four today.
> 
> Gorgeous looking baby's. Congrats.


Thanks everyone! I am going to WallyWorld today and get diapers at your suggestion. Who knows, maybe even a diaper bag - LOL!! Or, better yet a glass of wine to relax. I am not nursing, so it's safe, HAHA 

I can see where they are going to come in real handy. I am doing lots of laundry and floor cleaning without them. Thank goodness for no carpets!


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome! They are way too cute, all of them. Sounds like you are doing a great job being a mom. Sorry the goat mommy didn't take to her babies though.
Good luck and keep up updated and with pictures too!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:welcome: glad you found us, it's a great group of people that are very helpful. Now, congrats on the healthy babies! BTW, love their names


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

runrgirl22 said:


> Thanks everyone! I am going to WallyWorld today and get diapers at your suggestion. Who knows, maybe even a diaper bag - LOL!! Or, better yet a glass of wine to relax. I am not nursing, so it's safe, HAHA
> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I can see where they are going to come in real handy. I am doing lots of laundry and floor cleaning without them. Thank goodness for no carpets!


Do you have an area you can put a tarp down and maybe a tad of shavings or straw?
How did the diapers work out for you? Glad everyone is doing great, and congrats on that.  Have you tried to take them back out to momma at all? Love the pics they are adorable.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Diapers work pretty well for me. Make sure to cut a cross on one side for the tail to come threw and you should be good to go. I can get a picture of this lamb if you need a reference of how is should look.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

And another thing I do, is I use paper towels and cut them into fours and put them in the baby wipe box and moisten it with water instead of buying baby wipes. I just buy a hole bunch of paper towels. Cheaper that way. They are going to go number two and they are going to need to be cleaned off.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

pierceingstarr said:


> Diapers work pretty well for me. Make sure to cut a cross on one side for the tail to come threw and you should be good to go. I can get a picture of this lamb if you need a reference of how is should look.


I would like to see a picture with the diaper if you get a chance. I will be going through this very soon and think its a great idea!

I absolutely LOVE the names runrgirl22!! So cute!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

goatiegirl said:


> I would like to see a picture with the diaper if you get a chance. I will be going through this very soon and think its a great idea!
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the names runrgirl22!! So cute!!


I'd love to see a picture too. How long do bottle babes need to stay.indoors?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwww , they are so freakin cute , lolol
Your doing a amazing job taking care of them.
Have you kept trying to introduce them to their momma ?
Im wondering if it would help if you rubbed some of mommas discharge on them so they smell like her .......
I dont have any experience with the babies yet , so hopefully a experienced member will chime in on this 

Good luck with momma ,Oh I just remembered she isnt too tame 
Sorry about that . But maybe some shavings from her pen would work.

Anyways , keep us posted  Your doing a wonderful job


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think at this point the owner has exhausted her attempts to unite kids and mom. They are now bottle kids and they seem to be in good hands 

to answer the question: bottle babies dont have to be in the house at all. but once they are in the house its best to introduce them back outside when the weather is most like that of inside (so not a 65-70 degree house and 20degrees outside). Once warm enough again you can leave the kids outside.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I totally agree


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

When ranchers give me an abonded new born I put them in a dog crate I set up in the kitchen. I have a set of towels that I use for their bedding. Of course they choose to pee as soon as I would put in clean bedding. But this set up worked for me until I felt they were doing well enough to be put outside. We have a 10by10 kennel with a dog house for bottle kids set up outside the house for easy access. The kids always seem to be happy in their kennel until old enough to be moved in with someone else. Currently the kennel is empty.


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is the lamb Jelly bean. She was born outside in 0 degree weather and she was just a rag doll. This is my girlfriends baby. She is in the house until weather permits her to go out which it has not been warm enough. Still in the single digits and teen. Notice how the diaper is on her. We change it A LOT. Make a cross and put tail threw and wrap around belly and legs and there good to go


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone:
I did go buy diapers but was having difficulty keeping them on. I decided tonight they probably need a hole somewhere for the tail to come through, so tomorrow I was going to give that a try. I like the idea of a cross, they makes much better since than the circle I was decided how to cut. 

I did try to re-introduce the kids to mom today and she had no interest whatsoever. Again she was agressive and stomping. I feel at this point she is not going to have any part of this.

Today they learned stair climbing and screaming every time I walk out of the room. I guess they have separation anxiety just like the human babies  I also picked up at a resale shop a baby bouncy thing-- before you think I have lost it let me explain  It have 2 levels; the bottom is a rounded disc shaped very similar to a snow disc. I put in a little area rug that they crawl in and lay on. They like have the top layer of them for protection. I removed from the top the seat where the baby would sit and now it is a hole that they are enjoying climbing up through. They love to stand through the hole and look at all the dangling toys that they baby would play with. It seems to be entertaining them well.

Also, I am milking the mom (although it is a battle). Any suggestions on how long I should do this? I am only doing it to relieve discomfort for her 1 x daily. Only one nipple is producing. Should I stop this or continue?

Thanks everyone for your help. This is a great resource and I would be lost without all of your great advice.


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

pierceingstarr said:


> Here is the lamb Jelly bean. She was born outside in 0 degree weather and she was just a rag doll. This is my girlfriends baby. She is in the house until weather permits her to go out which it has not been warm enough. Still in the single digits and teen. Notice how the diaper is on her. We change it A LOT. Make a cross and put tail threw and wrap around belly and legs and there good to go


Thanks!! Now I got it. I figured it was something I was doing incorrectly to prevent the diaper from falling down.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

runrgirl22 , you are so funny 
I love your idea of the baby bounce !!!! That is such a good idea 

And BTW , not one person here would think you lost it , believe me , lol
If anything , you fit right in with the rest of us , lol

If you get a chance , I know you have your hands full right now , but i would to see a picture of them using the baby bounce 
Seriously , that has got to be the cutest thing to see !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pierceingstarr , that baby is so stinking adorable 
OMG , way too cute , lol
Thanks for sharing that picture !!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> runrgirl22 , you are so funny
> I love your idea of the baby bounce !!!! That is such a good idea
> 
> And BTW , not one person here would think you lost it , believe me , lol
> ...


Here are a couple pics I took today. These were done before I had the idea to remove the seat. I will try to capture that view tomorrow. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Pics of the baby bouncer and Peanut, Butter, and Jelly playing with it.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

runrgirl22 said:


> New parents of boer triplets; Peanut (Billy), Butter (Billy), and Jelly (Doe).


 Oh my gosh I love the names if I ever have triplets I may have to use that. To cute


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> Oh my gosh I love the names if I ever have triplets I may have to use that. To cute


Thanks, feel free to do that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I absolutely love those names , lol. 
They are precious  
I just about spit my water all over my keyboard when looking at those photos :ROFL::ROFL:

Thank you


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Texas.girl said:


> When ranchers give me an abonded new born I put them in a dog crate I set up in the kitchen. I have a set of towels that I use for their bedding. Of course they choose to pee as soon as I would put in clean bedding. But this set up worked for me until I felt they were doing well enough to be put outside. We have a 10by10 kennel with a dog house for bottle kids set up outside the house for easy access. The kids always seem to be happy in their kennel until old enough to be moved in with someone else. Currently the kennel is empty.


I didn't think about the kennel we have (that is only used when our Lab had puppies) for the kids. I think that is a good possiblity. We have 2 houses in there that would be plenty big for all 3. Now, we just wait for them to grow and warmer weather!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

I know I am a proud Momma .... but more pics of Peanut, Butter, and Jelly.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I cant stand it anymore !!!!
Are they real ? Seriously ,they can't be , because they are way too cute 
Thanks for sharing 

I don't know what's cuter , their names or their pictures !


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks pierceingstarr for the diaper pics!!
I am DEFINATELY going to do this. I was so worried about getting our bottle babies in February. We have been researching warming lights as our only idea, but my husband was worried about the danger of a fire.
Now I am going to get our dog crate out of storage and spoil the little guys in the house for awhile!!

Love this forum!! I am learning everyday I am on here!!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Haha.... Yes, they are real-- and a real treat!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

oHHHH I just love Boer baby's. They are so cute. It amazing what you can give them and they will play with anything. What a great idea you had with the bouncy thingy.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!! What sweet little babies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Laura, I think we're going to have to steal these guys too.


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. They are so adventureous these last couple of days. I fooled them today with putting the big bubble wrap under their hay that they were jumping down from the bale on. You should of seen their reaction and then they kept coming back for more! It was hilarious.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my word, that's adorable.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Black opps mission ready WHF :shades::shades::shades:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness how adorable they are and I love the toys you have for them. can you say SPOILED????? And they are just the first babies you have had? WOW. 

Congratulations on such a great job you are doing with them. Are you feeding the babies the milk you were getting from mom?


----------

